# Netflix funktioniert nicht mehr



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 
Ich habe bis vor kurzem netflix nutzen können. Gestern wurde von er telekom dann meine neue leitung freigeschalten. Ich hab alles eingerichtet, internet wlan funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass seitdem netflix sagt es gäbe ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung. Genauer gesagt Fehlercode: M7111-1101. Ich nutze Chrome. Ich habe auch schon geschaut was der Fehlercode zu bedeuten hat und habe leider nix gefunden.

Im Firefox lädt und lädt eine Serie aber es führt zu nix.

Hat da einer einen VOrschlag oder soll ich mich gleich an den Support wenden?


Achja falls der Thread im falschen unterforum ist bitte verschieben.


----------



## ColorMe (3. Oktober 2014)

Versuch mal Silverlight Fix it Tool von Netflix.


----------



## zerogott (3. Oktober 2014)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe bis vor kurzem netflix nutzen können. Gestern wurde von er telekom dann meine neue leitung freigeschalten. Ich hab alles eingerichtet, internet wlan funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
> Nun habe ich das Problem, dass seitdem netflix sagt es gäbe ein Problem mit der Internetverbindung. Genauer gesagt Fehlercode: M7111-1101. Ich nutze Chrome. Ich habe auch schon geschaut was der Fehlercode zu bedeuten hat und habe leider nix gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
scheinst echt gut gesucht zuhaben
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14563
das ist das erste bei google wenn man nach M7111-1101 sucht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist aber für H7111-1101 und nicht M7111-1101 und das Tool habe ich schon benutzt, im Firfox bringt es nichts.


----------



## Laudian (3. Oktober 2014)

Probier mal aus den Cache zu leeren, Cookies zu löschen etc, vlt. hilft das.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Probier mal aus den Cache zu leeren, Cookies zu löschen etc, vlt. hilft das.


Nein bringt leider auch nichts. Muss aber am PC liegen, mit dem tablet funktionierts auch und das ist im gleichen Netz, allerdings mit WLAN. Kanns am DLAN liegen?


----------



## ColorMe (3. Oktober 2014)

Funktioniert es denn in einem anderen Browser oder nur im FF nicht?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Oktober 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Funktioniert es denn in einem anderen Browser oder nur im FF nicht?


 
Nicht im FF weder im Chrome.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2014)

Hat keiner eine Lösung oder einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Laudian (5. Oktober 2014)

Hast du mal probiert Silverlight neu zu installieren ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja habe ich, auchnauf HTML 5 player umgestellt...

Edit: funktioniert wieder nach ausloggen und erneutem einloggen


----------

